# My favorite Pic ..... What's yours?



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Going through my entire hard drive today. I'm finding pics I totally forgot about. I found this one of Sunny. It's got to be the best one I've ever taken of her. Isn't she BEAUTIFUL?!!! (not bragging, just the facts, lol!)
I'd love to see your all time favorite pic of your Goldens too!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka and Gunner 1and 2 then Max


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Cash at 12 weeks. Aside from the southern ontario meet 2 weeks ago I have no new pics. time to break out the camera and take some more pics as his growing is out of control.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have so many favourites, but this is one of them.... okay, I had to pick two.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

These are my 4 favorites of Tucker:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

These are so terrific. Mine has been shown umpteen times, but this is THE moment, when I knew with all my being that my heart was actually outside my body. (Penny at 4 weeks old)


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Here are mine of Bailey.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I have billions of favorite pictures but here's my top 5 (from oldest to most recent) :

1-









2-









3-









4-









and 5-


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*some faves*

I have tons of favourite pics.. too many to post.. lol Here are two.. One of Chloe and Cedar when Cedar first came home.. and the second of the two of them at our friends cottage looking out off the porch together!
Okay I coulnt help but throw in a few more of my faves!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyler the Skypup
Could just melt me with those eyes.
Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ We'll see each other soon enough.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Favorite picture...wow....looks as if I have some homework to do. We never snapped many photos of our last golden and I regret that. So in the 5 months since we brought Gracie home we have collected almost 1500 photos:doh:. I will go through them and try to find a favorite or two.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have two and can never decide:


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

EvilNessCroft, I absolutely LOVE that 2nd picture of Molly, and NuttinButGoldens I just love that fence picture. It makes me smile every time I see it.

I've only had Winchester a week now, but I've taken plenty of pictures and I can't even begin to pick one favorite. I'll post one that I love and one I haven't posted to the forum yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

SUNNY is gorgeous and so are all of the dogs posted here!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

NutthinButGoldens, the first one is so sweet! And the first one of Winchester is too cute for words!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ok, I narrowed it down to 7....sorry!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

They are all really great pictures! I'm really enjoying this.
Thanks for posting them guys.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Emma&Tilly... I LOVE those pictures! Harry is just adorable.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

omg! I love the picture of puppy Harry!  So cute! And your Tilly is so gorgeous on her pics!... As always!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Emma&Tilly, I can see why you had a hard time narrowing it down! Those are all wonderful pictures!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are my 2 favorite of Sam and Ike...puppy and adult
Don't know why they loaded in the order they appear.
1. Ike at the Breeder's- 6 weeks
2. Sam at the OBX -10 years old
3. Puppy Sam- 10-12 weeks
4. Ike at a year and a half


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I just spent 2 hours going thru photos:doh:. It was really difficult to pick just a select few....not that my photos are all that great:no:, but I like different photos for different reasons, sometimes quality, sometimes I catch that special look from Gracie, sometimes it's a special moment, like catching her first swim. Anyhow for whatever reason here are 5 of my many favorites.

Gracie at 8 weeks









Gracie at 10 weeks









Gracie at 18 weeks









Gracie and one of her best friends.....Maji









Gracie and Maji's Mom


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This photo of King and Rowdy still speaks directly to my heart .. I can still 'hear' King asking 'OK, so is this REALLY allowed?'


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

A few of my faves.

Diesel and Lucky










Diesel and my cousin










Baby Willow


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie: First night with us










Give Mommy a kiss









Several months ago









Last week sometime









Katie the week before she died










Katie catching a frisbee. She did really well for a one eyed dog...









Back when we first rescued her.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Finn as a wee one (impersonating Dumbo)








Abby as a jackrabbit


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

here's a new favorite of the little guy:









The one in my avatar is still probably my favorite of the other one.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Finn as a wee one (impersonating Dumbo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that pic of finn!!!! i wonder what chance looked like as a young pup.....the one of abby is good too....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Many favorites, but this one always comes to mind first


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Abby as a jackrabbit


I love ALL the pics...but this one is my favorite!! I actually giggled out loud!!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

*a few favorites of maddison and of course chance....*

i have so many favorite pics of maddison and my collection of pics of chance is growing it was hard to decide....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

asiacat said:


> i have so many favorite pics of maddison and my collection of pics of chance is growing it was hard to decide....


Ahhh, great pics. Chance says hey, I know I'm not perfect but I'm cute and I'm getting there!


----------



## Bogey1455 (Dec 15, 2008)

after a run...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have so many favorite ones, will have to search!


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

got to be this one of Saxon, as for Sasha there are so many but i love these


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't forget the rest of the pack

Daisey being Daisey









CrazzzzzyKady in a sane moment









And Rusty posing for a covershot!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Lyndi when she was a pup.








Lyndi when she was about 6 years old.








Liam when he was about 2.5 years old.








Hogan when he was about 2.5 year old.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Gosh...haven't gotten the _all time _fav yet...but these rank right up there 

Sadie and Loocie in no particular order...


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Bailey and Charlie waiting for a snowball. My favorite pic of all...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I, like others, can't pick ONE fav. But I will post one of each dog and one "special" group.
1) Brandi and Keeper
2) Keeper
3) Lucy
4) Kizmet
5) Oriana with my grandson
6) Kizmet, Lucy & Keeper (Kizmet earned CD, Lucy earned CDX and Keeper earned UD in Canada at the same show).


----------

